# Don't wanna be that guy!!



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

After years of fishing below Tippy and being frustrated by the crowds and snaggers I finally talked the wife into letting me get a boat. I looked through the boat forums and didn't see what I was looking for so I'm gonna see what I get from people here. I've ran a boat in lakes around the house and in Allegan but never on the Manistee. Does anyone have any suggestions on things I should avoid....and I'm not talking about trees and ticklers. I wanna go have a good time but want to make sure I'm not "that guy in the jet" that pisses everybody off......Thx


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Pay attention to the bankers/waders. You used to be one...they have limited access and we don't.

Pay just as much attention the guys fishing from boats. If they are anchored in the middle it can be hard to know which side to pass on. I usually point to one side or the other and the guys that get it will tell you which side they would prefer you to pass on.

Some guys will hug the bank and fish out....not leaving you much room to pass. Other guys will leave a fair amount of room behind them for you to pass. Pass them as if it were you in the other boat. Be courteous and respectful...I'm usually idled down way before them and can get a quick report in on the way by. In wider waters some guys may wave you on through on the far side while you're still on step.

Don't be surprised how long it takes to get by some more popular stretches on busy weekends. There have been times where I have had to pass 20 boats, mostly at idle, to get to where I was headed.

Don't low hole....there's enough boats out there that already do it. Don't be "that" guy.


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Thx for the info... That's exactly what I was looking for.... I have two questions..... What is low hole... Don't laugh I'm new at this.... And would you recommend going up or down from Highbridge on the first outing?? Probably be coming up next weekend and whenever I can get away in October.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Anchoring below a boat and not giving them room to fish. Read through this forum a few threads down for the "Hutch" thread. 

My preference is to start low and head up. If you have a boat issue you can always float back to where you started.

If you have never driven a boat on a river, let alone a busy river with other boats, I would suggest that you spend a day down low away from people. Know the boat, what it is capable of and put safety first. You can catch fish any time. My $0.02 is that a busy river with obstacles is no place to "play". 

It's early. Go down to Rainbow bend and go up a little bit, run the boat, throw some cranks, float some skein and see what you come up with. I have a jet, and I wouldn't go above High Bridge without one. (Not saying you can't, just my preference).

If you're are taking a new to you boat out on a busy weekend as a first time, you are going to end up being "that" guy. Why stress over it? Go away from the crowds and you'll have a much better time.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Low hole is anchoring just down stream of someone fishing the same run. Don't be that guy. I would head upstream on your first trip if something goes wrong easier to float back to your launch.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Pretty much what stiffneckrob said. You will likely piss off someone at sometime. It happens and we all have. When it does take it as a learning experience. There are also guys who will complain when you've done nothing wrong. Don't take that stuff to personal.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I couldn't have said it any better. Operating a boat on a river let alone a river with other boats on it is an adventure nothing like running on a lake. I especially like the stay away from crowds and enjoy yourself.

Good luck,
FF


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input..... Can't wait to get on the water.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Seen a few "hole hogs"....more out west than in Michigan but I suspect it happens here. Boats will stack up beam to beam and block a hole or make it difficult to get around them and then get upset when another boater tries to navigate around them. I know there has been a few fights (and arrests) between boaters over that method. Some of the river guys here probably seen that.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Stiffneckrob has pretty much said it all. Take your time, in getting to learn the river, and how to get around on it. Be courteous, treat the other boaters like you would prefer to be treated, and remember what it was like when you were on the bank, and you shouldn't have any big problems.

D


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't go out without a spare prop, if you are running a prop. Don't go out without oars. Don't have an un-reliable anchor system. If you are anchored, and hear a boat flying toward you, point to the side of the boat you wish them to pass on. If you don't mind if they stay on plane to go by, wave them with your hand/arm to signal that. It doesn't bother me a bit when a big ole jet sled flys by me, as long as they aren't close enough to swamp me. It bothers me a lot when someone anchors 30 yards downstream of me, or runs over a hole or run I am fishing, when they could easily run behind me.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been thinking about purchasing a boat as well. These are good tips. Some ideas that seem easy but I probably wouldn't have thought of. Thanks.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

jd_speed said:


> After years of fishing below Tippy and being frustrated by the crowds and snaggers I finally talked the wife into letting me get a boat. I looked through the boat forums and didn't see what I was looking for so I'm gonna see what I get from people here. I've ran a boat in lakes around the house and in Allegan but never on the Manistee. Does anyone have any suggestions on things I should avoid....and I'm not talking about trees and ticklers. I wanna go have a good time but want to make sure I'm not "that guy in the jet" that pisses everybody off......Thx


Just be yourself.
Remember where all the other boats were sitting. That's the latest and greatest.
The big M shows her secrets to the guys that can read the water.
This time of year I might be inclined to stay between the pine creek confluence and the mouth.
And at no point and time in a conversation should you be afraid of saying you are new to boating the river in a conversation at the launch, on the river while fishing or in the bait shop. You will get the mAjority of you education there.
Tight lines and tell us how you do.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Everything seems to be covered here. Be careful and courteous, look sharp for that guy around the bend wading deep. Come prepared to help yourself and others. Enjoy.

What upsets me most is when someone passes you, gets in the run you are trolling and hole shots outta there to get on plane fast, blowing every fish away.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

If you need any pointers on how not to load a boat at the launch chrome crazy has some good pointers. I am sure he will chime in with the story. Haha. Above all else be safe. Nothing will ruin a trip faster than an injury. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

omalson said:


> If you need any pointers on how not to load a boat at the launch chrome crazy has some good pointers. I am sure he will chime in with the story. Haha. Above all else be safe. Nothing will ruin a trip faster than an injury.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Powerloading gone wrong?
Regardless, I look forward to the explanation. 
We all have been there.
Well except for the guy who put his Ford Ranger and trailer in the drink at the Bear Creek launch quite a few years back.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Summer is a good time to make a few trips to the river to travel up and down it to learn your runs and where to avoid shallows and debris.


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Picking up the boat Saturday.....stoked!


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

omalson said:


> If you need any pointers on how not to load a boat at the launch chrome crazy has some good pointers. I am sure he will chime in with the story. Haha. Above all else be safe. Nothing will ruin a trip faster than an injury.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks Omalson I guess I didn't know we were going there. 

One time in 15 years with an average of 75-100 boat loadings per year and yes two weeks ago I had an issue and my boat ended up sitting on the boat launch with out the trailer under it. I became "That Guy" and Omalson will forever have something on me.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish someone would have taken a picture. You still didn't mention that you rode if off the trailer. Classic!! There are some guy out there telling about that guy that dropped his boat. Haha. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

It is addictive. Once you start running the rivers you won't go back. Good luck Saturday

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

OK. Yes I rode it out standing in the boat. Thankfully there were 2 other boats coming out and those guys didn't me to much **** and they helped get the boat back into the water where I was able to get it loaded onto a busted up trailer. 

Yes once you start running the river you will be hooked. I've giving up all the big water fishing just to chase fish year round in rivers


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Just "happened" to be in the area and stopped in to check her out. The guys are going to be starting on the good stuff tomorrow!!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice boat!! Now we know who to yell at for driving to fast,to slow, to close, low holing, scaring my fish, taking to long at the launch, and the list goes on. Haha. Maybe we will see you up there looks like a nice boat. Who are you buying it from?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like DnR to me.


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

D&R in Kalamazoo.... Miles is the salesperson who helped me out and was awesome. Highly recommend them. I think the advice I've gotten from here will help a lot, but figure there will probably be some yelling involved at some point. Hopefully most of it will be me yelling "Fish On!"........;-)


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Miles is a fish catching MFer too.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet boat. Are you getting a jet for it? This is my season first with a jet , been boating the big man for a few years now but had a prop motor, and the biggest thing ive noticed so far is the lack of steering while idling down stream. Takes a bit to get used to. And loading the boat. My advice is to have a good sturdy set of bunks ti help load it. It can be quite a challenge squeezing behind a boat thats anchored if ur going down river. u have to have a bit of theottle going or u have no steering. Just takes some practice. Do not use a lead anchor either. Chain is the way to go. They rarely get stuck in crap on bottom. I got 60# on a 16 ft and its more than plenty. Good luck and enjoy the rig


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

Purchased my new G3 1860 CCJ DLX from Lakeside in Mecosta this past June. Purchased anchor system from River Larry, oars from NRS and rigged everything to my liking. Just have to say I've enjoyed this boat tremendously and look forward to many years with it.


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

. This was from tonight. Can't get ahold of the guy. Try to keep your new boats on top of the water. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

If anyone knows this guy let him know. He leaves his boat docked all summer so I doubt he knows it sunk. Its on the manistee river

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Below Bear or above Matson's?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Lower river

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

DRR324 said:


> Purchased my new G3 1860 CCJ DLX from Lakeside in Mecosta this past June. Purchased anchor system from River Larry, oars from NRS and rigged everything to my liking. Just have to say I've enjoyed this boat tremendously and look forward to many years with it.




Nice boat Dave


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

That is a great looking boat!


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's a great boat, but not without its design flaws... If I were to design it, I would move the console forward 12 inches, make the live well (driver seat) box smaller and this would make a bit more open floor room. I like the rear deck size as we swing fish a lot. Plenty of room to make this type of fishing easier from both decks. I did relocate the anchor cleats to move them out the way from the fly line. I manufactured my oar holders and used the existing holes from the rear cleat to mount those. G3 also made a smart move by upping the HP rating to 115/80 for 2014 models. I'm a firm believer in putting the largest motor possible on a boat, just makes everything work better when getting on plane, running shallow, etc.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I talked with a guy about the sunken boat. It was sunk already last Saturday. The guy who owns it is going to have skytrak pick it up high enough to pump the water out and then float it to the launch. I guess the DNR want to be there when she gets raised. 

Note to Self: If you are going to leave your boat unattended and docked on the river, make sure to put an automatic bilge pump on it!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice boat. I really like the G3 1860 CCJ DLX. I nearly bought one last winter.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Dang, I saw that boat last weekend after the big rain we got. It was sitting pretty low but I thought someone was there to pump it out. I actually thought about pulling up to it and flipping his bilge switch. Wish I would have now.


----------



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

Hers a tip.. When you motor up stream and the water gets a little too shallow, if you quickly reduce power the stern wave will wash under the boat and give you a couple extra inches of depth. I have run a prop for many years. This has bailed me out many times.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Had a delay with the boat being delivered as the wrong motor was delivered. Based on the fishing reports I guess I'm not missing much. Guess I'll hang Treestands instead to take my mind off it.


----------

